# How long does your tape measure last?



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

SuperiorBuilt said:


> I like the Sears craftman 30' tape. It has a lifetime warranty. I usually return it every 3 to 4 months for new one.


Same here. Oddly enough the tape I use for measures is pristine and has been in my organizer thingamajig for over a year now.....tapes I actually work with _might_ last 3 months :sad:


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Stanly 30' don't like the fat max.... too chunky. Have 1/2 dozen or so with the sticky pad on for taking notes. sometimes I'll get upset 'cause the cutter seems to be missing every time, then remember that the tip sometimes spread, and we'll stop and "synchronize" tapes... hook 'em on a square cut chunk of lumber and take ***** or pliers to the tip to adjust the one that's off (never mine lol). Also, the tip gets jammed with mortar or mud sometimes and needs to get scraped out so it'll slip right.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

FatMax all the way. I'm so used to the outstretch I get annoyed when someone's tape folds....Mine usually start to split. Painful as hell when retracting one slices your finger! 3 Mos...If I start a finish job, I'll get a new one and try to only use the older one for dirt and rain work.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Fat max warranty comes with the tape all the stores should know this good for one year at store and through stanley its life I always take it back to were i got it and grab a new one and the warranty is on the package for them to see


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

If the sand, mortar, or mud don't get it , a laborer usually puts them in the back of the truck instead of the tool box. so they don't last that long


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ted W said:


> I usually loose mine before it wears out. FatMax 25


Me too  (30' fat max)


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

i like using the tape measures that have the measuremnets marked with numbers not those line thingys. i've never gots skooled:blink:


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

fat max all sizes. i usually go thru one or two a month. i got four in a box in my truck ready to ship to stanley for replacement


----------



## JPhelps (Feb 26, 2007)

Use the shiney stanley type, I'm about like alot of other people here, it useto last as long as I can remember where I left it basically---this use to necessitate me leaving jobsite to get a new one, but, I've stumbled on some of the 'lost' ones( err maybe they were other peoples lost tapes lol) and now I have sort of a collection. So I keep a couple in my truck, a couple in my trailer, and leave the rest in the shop.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

I take about one big step. Thats about 3 feet.:w00t: usually use the stanley 25 ft. They seem to be all right. Not to pricey either


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 29, 2007)

Stanley 25'.

I burn em up at the rate of maybe 1 a month.
Weather and wear take a serious toll.

The worst is when 1 of my helpers runs out more than 4' of glue on a truss or joist.

I had one kid working for me that I made buy me a new tape after telling him at least a dozen time not to go so far.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Mine break after about a day, but I buy 100 at a time at the dollar store so no biggie.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

Stanley 30'. Replaced about every 3 months. Fat Max is too fat.


----------



## Toothpick (Nov 30, 2006)

Stanely 25, don't care for the fat max's either. They feel to big and clunky as other have said. I generaly don't care for any fat max tools for that same matter.:no:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

My tape broke once a few years back and I didn't have a spare...I went to the closest hardware and bought a new one. After ruining a few boards I looked at my tape and noticed one side was in inches the other centimeters!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

The reason I love the Fat Max is, as an electrician, I am always measuring lights acoss the ceiling, and a tape that extends 10'-12' is just the ticket!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Stanley 16' for most work cause it is lighter and MUCH more workable . Stanley 25' for layouts.


I keep 2 or 3 good ones, but I tend to stock up on cheaper ones for everyday work, not such a big deal when they go.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

In_Mexifornia said:


> Stanley 30'. Replaced about every 3 months. Fat Max is too fat.


i have big hands so it doesn't bother me:whistling


----------



## brichards (Mar 30, 2007)

seams like every time I do a building project the only tape I can find is the cheap on what happens to the fat boys


----------



## brichards (Mar 30, 2007)

what tape do you recomend or has anyone had good luck with the laser tapes


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I keep up on the lasers, hoping, hoping. If $600 doesn't matter to you, you can get a decent one. The cheapies claim +/- 1/8" (not good enough for me) and I'm told that they are stretching the accuracy. +/- 1/4-1/2" is what I'm hearing from guys in the field. Good for estimating, not so good for finish work.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Teetorbilt I do a lot of basement framing its all stick frame. So I did some looking around and found some lasers that you set on the floor and it will give you your height. But they also had this one you could use for take offs it will make a complete drawing of the building and then you take it back to the office and down load it to make your plans.Have you heard of it.?


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

25' stanley MaxSteel I have on me all the time. 35' fatmax is nice when I need more than 25', but I won't carry that boat anchor around all day to measure 8 to 16' boards.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I was surprised when I got a 35' FatMax that I'd actually like it. They ran out of 30's. For framing, the extended reach like John said. I can get that sucker across the Grand Canyon! 

The 35' you'd find it hard to believe,but I have had use for the longer length. Many homes in the area are like 32' wide. It's frickin' huge though! I'm still using it on my cabinet install job LOL.

This one has lasted me pretty long though. Easily 8-9 months. I love builders who say "look what a favor I did for you. I backfilled with sand!" Nooooooooooo! There goes my tape, nail gun, and hands.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Teetorbilt I found that site for the laser I was talking about check out the disto a6 ok its www.Distagage.com


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

i can't believe this thread got to 3 pages:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> i can't believe this thread got to 3 pages:laughing:


 
Why not? It has to rank as the #3rd most important tool each and every one of us uses!
#1 your HEAD
#2 your HANDS


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

when i first saw it posted here. i read that somebody sends there tapes back to stanely for warranty. so i did. and i just got back four new tapes. I LOVE STANELY TAPES AGAIN.:clap:


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

hrscammisa said:


> did you know the fat max is coverd for one year at the store you got it and for life by the comp ? have not paid for one in years cant go wrong there


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

All our tapes over here are from China. We go through hundreds per year.


----------



## pera (Mar 29, 2007)

i own a dozen but never find one when i need one. except my extreme fatmax 35'
i have the orange ones, i have the sears one, but i love my fatmax. little heavy but it definitely complete the toolbox.
:no::blink:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My tapes last along time until my dad gets ahold of them then they diapear. Out of the 12 I had I think I have 2 and I just got another one a few months ago. Stanly seems to have held up really well.


----------



## shelf guy (Mar 18, 2007)

all fat max here, i need the long standout (who doesnt?)

anyone try the new kobalt tape with the blue nylon blade?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

30' fatmax in my belt

a bunch of stanley 25' maxsteel tapes in my truck and backpack and such for day to day stuff


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

it looks like the fatmax is the favorite, I have one and never use it.


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

fat max is simply the best
I use it as long as I dont lose it


----------



## Jack's Building (Jan 31, 2007)

You guys are just too rough on your tapes. Keep them clean and don't let them slam back into their cases and they will last... Mine have. 

Jack


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

shelf guy said:


> all fat max here, i need the long standout (who doesnt?)
> 
> anyone try the new kobalt tape with the blue nylon blade?


..saw it on a jobsite,looks like it is very easy to read,big blue numbers on a stainless background.will be interesteing to see what the pros think......


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

vwovw said:


> when i first saw it posted here. i read that somebody sends there tapes back to stanely for warranty. so i did. and i just got back four new tapes. I LOVE STANELY TAPES AGAIN.:clap:



Did you still need your receipts? How long did it take to get the new ones?


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I still like my SPINNER....


----------

